
Show HN: Flipmeme – Reddit and Imgur image viewer - emilioolivares
http://flipmeme.com
======
emilioolivares
I built Flipmeme a while back. Finally got around to a re-design. It's been a
really great side project. Been hovering around 250k uniques for while.

List view is also cool!
[http://flipmeme.com/listview/frontpage](http://flipmeme.com/listview/frontpage)

My stack: Django, Python, Jquery mobile

------
PaulHoule
I am somewhat impressed at the speed.

